# IIT Student Cured From Cancer By Yoga (Patanjali Yogpeeth)



## rishitells (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LWODmpzWc1I[/YOUTUBE]

The boy did Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati pranayam 4-4 hours each..
And Defeated the Cancer.. defeated the death itself...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool!!!

Umm.. So anybody else we know be person who's been cured by this?

Cuz i think it was his body's fighting cells and aoulouvoulom thingy.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey awesome dude !!!

But is it really true ...

Coz if its true then it will become problem for all the cancer hospitals in INDIA


----------



## rishitells (Jul 9, 2011)

Its real bro 
Otherwise anybody would raise objections... the student is from IIT kharagpur..
There are many "reported" cases of Cancer cure by yoga.. by Patanjali Yogpeeth
But Doctors and Hospital, or to be precise, the whole medical community does not want it to become public.. so they are trying hard to prevent the Awareness about Yoga.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> But Doctors and Hospital, or to be precise, the whole medical community does not want it to become public.. so they are trying hard to prevent the Awareness about Yoga.



Why do people believe in this BS 
Stop with the stupid conspiracy theories.People would stop dying from Cancer and its treatments if this really was a cure!


----------



## rishitells (Jul 9, 2011)

Its real bro 
Otherwise anybody would raise objections... the student is from IIT kharagpur..
There are many "reported" cases of Cancer cure by yoga.. by Patanjali Yogpeeth
But Doctors and Hospital, or to be precise, the whole medical community does not want it to become public.. so they are trying hard to prevent the Awareness about Yoga.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not true imo.



Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Its real bro
> Otherwise anybody would raise objections... the student is from IIT kharagpur..
> There are many "reported" cases of Cancer cure by yoga.. by Patanjali Yogpeeth
> But Doctors and Hospital, or to be precise, the whole medical community does not want it to become public.. so they are trying hard to prevent the Awareness about Yoga.



Maybe its a publicity stunt by Ramdev. :roll:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2011)

Cancer doesn't work like that.It is a genetic condition which can't be treated with a physical routine.Just think things through before you believe them.Don't be disrespectful to the scientists working on it and people suffering from the disease.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Ya it may be a publicity stunt !

Or Truth .....

Baba Ramdev , That Boy and God only Knows !!!


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Not possible, cancer is not a disease, its caused by mutation of genes in cells, specially the genes that are responsible for controlling the growth and multiplication of cells, yoga cannot undo this mutation, since cancer affected cells are cells from your own body and not foreign objects your bodies immunity will not fight against it normally, so it(tumors) grow unchecked, scientists are trying to modify our immunity system so they can isolate cancer cells and attack them only, which had proved to be unsuccessful so far, I believe in yoga(not like ramdev invented it, its been in the indian culture like forever) but it will not cure cancer, it will cure gastritis, ulcers(worked for my father, cured his gastric ulcer) etc but can not cure cancer or aids.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

100 % agree with *tkin*


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 9, 2011)

Its a pure publicity stunt by that "yog guru" to recover his lost image among his devotees...all bullshit!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

@Rishabh_sharma1990

Just think before you posting these kinda news and don't be a prey for us to lulz.

BTW @*tkin*, nice explanation and hope OP now understands that is indeed a publicity stunt.


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2011)

While I believe that Yoga might be able to cure cancer (me no doctor, so I can be wrong) but it might be a publicity stunt. Because the student is from IIT...
IIT = Instant eyeballgrab..
But dunno, Ramdev seems a genuine guy to  me  Don't think he will do that..


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

eggman said:


> While I believe that Yoga might be able to cure cancer (me no doctor, so I can be wrong) but it might be a publicity stunt. Because the student is from IIT...
> *IIT = Instant eyeballgrab..*
> But dunno, Ramdev seems a genuine guy to  me  Don't think he will do that..


Exactly.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

Remember that song about a IITian student dying and his last song about his love?


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Remember that song about a IITian student dying and his last song about his love?


No, what is it?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ That was another publicity stunt by the guy who wrote that song, i guess


----------



## rishitells (Jul 9, 2011)

What do you want to say guys? The Boy is Lying?? or the whole news if fake?
Think twice before arguing. If you don't believe, I can't do anything.
If it were a publicity stunt by Swami Ramdev, he would have been arrested for misleading people in name of treatment. He is working for last 20 Years for Yoga and Ayurveda, and he is a real hero to me. But don't think that is the reason I post it here. 
Yoga is curing cancer, and for those who don't believe, I challenge them to disprove it the way they want....



furious_gamer said:


> @Rishabh_sharma1990
> 
> Just think before you posting these kinda news and don't be a prey for us to lulz.
> 
> BTW @*tkin*, nice explanation and hope OP now understands that is indeed a publicity stunt.



I don't know what you guys think. Why would he do publicity stunt when he is already popular among his followers? As for lost images, guys, I want you to tell that Swami Ramdev surrendered to police 3 TIMES, and every media channel showed it. In an interview, Deepak Chaurasia clearly stated that Swami Ramdev did surrender, but the police didn't arrest him, so there was no other way than to get out from there. But please, let't not get into this.

As for cancer, if you dare, disprove me, and disprove the the whole Yoga Science.
The case is reported, and how can you challenge it without analyzing?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, what is it?



Emptiness is the song name, its quite gloomy, good, but gloomy.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2011)

My only response to this thread is:


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ Most of us , but i afraid OP will curse me....


----------



## rishitells (Jul 9, 2011)

your response is obvious, there is no reason to curse... 

I am working on it, to obtain reported cases, and I will come to you with proof. But I request you guys, not to disprove anything on the basis of someone's reputation.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

@Rishabh

It's not based on reputation, it's basic science. tkin explained it well and you might google it for yourself. We are not posting just for the sake of it, this news is just un-believable and even if he get cured, that's not because of Yoga. If so, then why so many cancer research centres all around the world?


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Most of us


My Response:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar119052_1.gif


----------



## eggman (Jul 10, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @Rishabh
> If so, then why so many cancer research centres all around the world?



You have to understand that the working of Yoga and the cancer centers are totally different.
Problem is Yoga and ancient science has not been studied well enough to give a step by step breakdown of how it works. (probably it is not possible with the current medical progress).
That is why so many people have this negative attitude towards it, cause for some reason if you can't understand how it works then it doesn't work. 
But that doesn't mean that it doesn't work . You just can't disprove so many cases of Yoga curing patients that modern medicine couldn't.
Yoga is very very powerful and I believe that it might cure cancer , although it might not be possible to explain HOW it does with current medical knowledge we have.

P.S.  No one cares about your one char responses ...


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

eggman said:


> You have to understand that the working of Yoga and the cancer centers are totally different.
> Problem is Yoga and ancient science has not been studied well enough to give a step by step breakdown of how it works. (probably it is not possible with the current medical progress).
> That is why so many people have this negative attitude towards it, cause for some reason if you can't understand how it works then it doesn't work.
> But that doesn't mean that it doesn't work . You just can't disprove so many cases of Yoga curing patients that modern medicine couldn't.
> ...


And I can walk on water!!



Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> What do you want to say guys? The Boy is Lying?? or the whole news if fake?
> Think twice before arguing. If you don't believe, I can't do anything.
> If it were a publicity stunt by Swami Ramdev, he would have been arrested for misleading people in name of treatment. He is working for last 20 Years for Yoga and Ayurveda, and he is a real hero to me. But don't think that is the reason I post it here.
> Yoga is curing cancer, and for those who don't believe, I challenge them to disprove it the way they want....
> ...


Yeah, Ok, I am waiting for proof, there has been NEVER a reported case of cancer curing itself, in rarest cases HIV+ patients may not have aids(minuscule chance) but never a cancer patient.

Yes, I can't disprove you cause I am sure no sane minded cancer patient would rather do yoga than going to a doctor, and about ramdev's arrest, how does his being arrested prove he is genuine? I mean gangsters/ murderers get arrested, I wonder how genuine they are..............

And about stuff being reported remember the indian boy who got a chance to go to NASA after designing a space station or something? The news was all over indian media, I just posted a link few days back showing that it was a scam, wait sometime, I'll show you the link.

Bottom line: Don't trust indian media and also if you have a disease go to a real doctor, some diseases like gastritis, ulcers etc can be cured by yoga due to healthier lifestyle but not cancer.

PS: Yoga can prevent cancer due to healthier lifestyle but once it happens yoga can't cure it.

From Wikipedia:


> Alternative treatments
> 
> Alternative cancer treatments are treatments used by alternative medicine practitioners. These are a group of non-related interventions that do not fit the rigors of Western medicine and include mind–body interventions, herbal preparations, massage, acupuncture, reiki, electrical stimulation devices, and a variety of strict dietary regimens among others.
> 
> ...



One more thing:


> Views on AIDS and sex education
> 
> In December 2006, Swami Ramdev claimed to cure diseases such as AIDS and cancer through yoga and ayurvedic drugs sold by his Divya Yoga Mandir Trust. He also went on to suggest that sex education should be replaced by yoga, as hee way to AIDS awareness, prevention and a cure.[79] "Sex education in schools need [sic] to be replaced by yoga education," Ramdev told reporters at the state health minister's residence. *As a consequence of these public statements he was sent a cease and desist order by the Indian Union Health Ministry to avoid making such claims in the future, and the civil society threatened legal action.[80] In response, Ramdev retracted his statement and said the claims were not directly his, but those of patients who practiced yoga.*[81]
> 
> ...


This made my day


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 10, 2011)

a) Being an IIT student gives you ZERO credibility advantage. They are no better or worse at least as human beings than anyone else.

b) Certain aspects of lifestyle have been known to have an effect on cancer. It was observed in lab rats that eating in moderation and sticking to vegetarian foods greatly slowed down, or in some cases, halted the progress of cancer.

c) Lab rats, however, are much simpler in genetic and organizational structure than humans - therefore what works on them will not work very effectively on us. Remember always, in biology, the more differentiated a cell gets, the more difficult it is to regenerate cells since the "pool" for regeneration is reduced due to all the specialization. Lower organisms have less specialized cells, therefore more cells can be "re-purposed" for repair and maintenance of the body.

d) By using some weird mix of medicine, healthy food and rigorous body exercise, it may be possible to slow the growth of cancer. I really doubt this, but let's assume for just a minute this student's claim is true.

But slowing the growth of cancer is not curing it. There is no definitive cure till date. So, what I do think is that the yoga and diet structure made him feel better, and maybe his cancer growth got slowed (and everyone who does yoga will feel a little more fit than someone who does not). So he feels he is "getting cured". An interesting placebo, but one that will come back to bite him later.

(Assuming he really has cancer, of course )

EDIT: Examples of research on diet vs. cancer:

*cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/40/2/403.short

This is only one paper. One of my friends did research as a medical scientist and found similar effects too. Meat promotes cancer. There are plenty such papers though.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

eggman said:


> You have to understand that the working of Yoga and the cancer centers are totally different.
> Problem is Yoga and ancient science has not been studied well enough to give a step by step breakdown of how it works. (probably it is not possible with the current medical progress).
> That is why so many people have this negative attitude towards it, cause for some reason if you can't understand how it works then it doesn't work.
> But that doesn't mean that it doesn't work . You just can't disprove so many cases of Yoga curing patients that modern medicine couldn't.
> ...



I appreciate your feedback brother.. at least you have a sense of understanding about our most ancient form of treatment, Yoga and Ayurveda, which is older than any form of treatment present is this world..

Swami Ramdev has already submitted many Reported Cases of Cancer Cure to AIIMS. Time will tell the truth. But you can't ignore what's in front of you...



> Swami Ramdev has claimed to have documented proof of his successes, but has failed to provide any to the media or the Health Ministry.



No Media, and the Medical Science community, would ever accept it even if Swami Ramdev presents reports with 100% proof, because it will ruin the whole Cancer Research Industry, and the profit which they gain from Cancer Curing Hospitals. What will they do then?

Just open your minds guys. Before 10 Years ago, nobody believed Swami Ramdev, that he could cure any disease by Yoga. People though of Yoga as useless thing. Everybody laughed, and ignored him. But he kept on researching, and today, not only the world believes, but he has established the world most powerful Yoga and Ayurveda community. He is not just any person so that you can ignore him that easily. As for Cancer, he is already working on that... and he will prove himself, as always...

As for the Medical evaluation of Yoga and it's limitations, I would say Medical Science is not mature enough to tell what Yoga is, and what power it has. There was a time when Medical Science denied everything related to Yoga. And today, everybody believes. That doesn't mean I deny Medical Science, because it has another scope.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

The problem with this is that a huge sample of cases have to be treated successfully to finally come to the conclusion that yoga does cure cancer.

Coming to conclusions based on just one case is naive to say the least.

It is still too early to say whether it is successful or not.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, the boy is lucky to get cured of Cancer.

The same way lucky how he got selected in IIT-JEE 

Anyways, this is good nes. Just like Sarath has said, this is still early.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, the boy is lucky to get cured of Cancer.
> 
> The same way lucky how he got selected in IIT-JEE
> 
> Anyways, this is good nes. Just like Sarath has said, this is still early.



Agreed.. It may be too early. They are having Researches, and time will tell what comes out.
But if Yoga is capable of curing such deadly diseases (Which I am sure it is), there must be more and more researches on it, true or not? Let's not close our eyes guys...
Today, Patanjali Yogpeeth is probably the only Institution in this world researching on Yoga and Ayurveda. Thanks to it's founders, and this is pathetic that they even if they are doing their best to serve this world, they are being attacked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> a) Being an IIT student gives you ZERO credibility advantage. They are no better or worse at least as human beings than anyone else.
> 
> b) Certain aspects of lifestyle have been known to have an effect on cancer. It was observed in lab rats that eating in moderation and sticking to vegetarian foods greatly slowed down, or in some cases, halted the progress of cancer.
> 
> ...


Summed it up very nicely.Unfortunately the OP will regurgitate the same 2 sentences about "health industry" conspiracy in reply .There is no point arguing.Let him believe.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2011)

there are certain holes in western medicine, that even doctors acknowledge, they treat the body as doctors, instead of trying to heal it as healers. ayurveda considers medicine as a supplementary part of the healing process, while focussing on the body's powers to heal itself. a major cause for a lot of diseases is stress, and babas are good at making the stress go bye bye. In fact if you are stressed, you are more susceptible to some disease or the other.  
although there are a ton of hacks and idiots doing wrong things with it (even hospital machines are used as much for the wrong reasons), dont rule it out as a valid branch of human knowledge.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

I already said earlier, healthy lifestyle a.k.a yoga will prevent and slow down the progression of cancer(unless its hereditary, in which case you are doomed anyway), but once cancer sets in it can't be cured, not even with modern medicine(there is still no definitive medicine that 'Cures' cancer, chemotherapy or surgery can be used to kill the cells of the tumors but that decreases you lifespan anyway), and one more thing, afaik yoga works slowly, so say 5 yrs for it to take effect, terminal cancer patients don't last 5 yrs in most cases. Yoga is good for relieving stress and a lot of diseases are cause by stress, but yoga cannot cure cancer or aids, its a blasphemous lie if anyone claims it.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

@tkin If you think Yoga is nothing more than a stress reliever, then you are seriously misguided. I think you've not visited any of the Yoga Camps by Patanjali Yogpeeth. I have, and what I experienced and saw there is out of Medical Science' Imagination. 
I have seen cases where Cancer and many deadly diseases actually get cured, under strict guidance of Yoga Gurus. It's another thing I can't give you a proof right now. 

Just gain some knowledge about what is Yoga, and then come back. Don't just sit back and say Yoga is stress reliever, huh. Yoga and Ayurveda is a complete branch of Human Knowledge. And it is derived from the most ancient books of humanity, the Vedas. Don't judge them on the basis of your limited intellect.

Yoga Works Slowly? Huh? 
I got serious eye problems, plus my hairs became 30% white. I did Pranayama for 10 days, for 1-2 hours daily. Eye problems vanished totally, and the white hairs disappeared in a month. Do you have to say more??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

Talking of grey hair,What is your age by the way?


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

21.. I had the problem since I was 16, because of my unhealthy diets and carelessness.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you mean by "carelessness"?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> @tkin If you think Yoga is nothing more than a stress reliever, then you are seriously misguided. I think you've not visited any of the Yoga Camps by Patanjali Yogpeeth. I have, and what I experienced and saw there is out of Medical Science' Imagination.
> *I have seen cases where Cancer and many deadly diseases actually get cured,* under strict guidance of Yoga Gurus. It's another thing I can't give you a proof right now.
> 
> Just gain some knowledge about what is Yoga, and then come back. Don't just sit back and say Yoga is stress reliever, huh. Yoga and Ayurveda is a complete branch of Human Knowledge. And it is derived from the most ancient books of humanity, the Vedas. Don't judge them on the basis of your limited intellect.
> ...


Now I am seriously starting to doubt your motives, I used to do yoga earlier(for 2-3 yrs straight), but it didn't prevent my pancreatitis, and its much simpler compared to cancers. And you say that you had seen cancer getting cured?

OK, Ramdev fanatic here, people, don't bother posting.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What do you mean by "carelessness"?


Maybe you know, he got "OLD"  and now that he did yoga his age decreased by 20yrs, OMG, yoga can make you immortal, don't over do it cause it will turn you into a baby if you do it too much, from white hair to no hair. 

But then you can do reverse yoga to increase age.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't use hair oil at all. Used my PC 7 hours daily for Net and Gaming. 
My parents took me to Yoga Camp in Haridwar. Stayed there for 10 days, and my life transformed. There are millions of people like me, who believe in Yoga more than any therapy in this world...


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> I didn't use hair oil at all. Used my PC 7 hours daily for Net and Gaming.
> My parents took me to Yoga Camp in Haridwar. Stayed there for 10 days, and my life transformed. There are millions of people like me, who believe in Yoga more than any therapy in this world...


Ok, truth here, I never oil my hair, like ever, also I use net for 8-10 hrs straight, stay awake till 3.00-4.00AM and I don't have white hair.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> I didn't use hair oil at all. Used my PC 7 hours daily for Net and Gaming.


That caused grey hair.Deary me!


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr. Tkin, what did you do for straight 2-3 years? Please specify...


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

Using ur PC for 7 hrs caused grey hair?


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, Mr. soumo27. I said since my childhood, not for 1 or 2 years.....

And I am relating my Eyes to Using my PC, not Hairs...

Got eye problems because of exceesive usage, hairs got white because of another problems...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

Which other problems?You can share here


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

let's move to the original topic...
As for Ramdev Fanatic, mr Tkin, I am not at all that..
I am a believer of Vedas. Swami Ramdev didn't invent Yoga, he is just a preacher.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

Haha I get what you mean by "other problems".And no,it doesn't cause grey hair

Carry on with the topic.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Mr. Tkin, what did you do for straight 2-3 years? Please specify...


Pranayam, padmasana(I am not sure if its yoga) about 30-40mins per day, from 2006-2008, helped me with my health, decreased some weight(also stopped eating junk food), got rid of the fatty liver, also I felt really fresh everyday, but then pancreatitis struck me in 2008 and I got bed ridden for some time, after that college started so didn't find time to do yoga any more, but I believe yoga is very good for our body, I tested it and I can verify, my dust allergy also stopped happening as often as it was a few years back, yoga definitely helped me there, it also cured my father's long term gastritis problem and cured his ulcer as well, which couldn't be cured with medicine, I admit to all of these but not the yoga curing cancer or aids part.

I am sure yoga has effects on out immunity system so it can prevent the occurrence of cancer(environmental factors) or cure us from allergies, migraines(helped my friend), ulcers, but once cancer develops in someone it can't be cured simply by yoga.

I challenge this, someone inject baba ramdev with a vial of hiv virus, and then lets see if he can fight it off with yoga(also keep him under supervision for the first few weeks cause its possible to get rid of the virus within 48hrs or so after it enters your body afaik with some special treatment)


----------



## rishitells (Jul 10, 2011)

Doesn't matter if you believe it or not, it's your problem bro..
As I stated earlier, Yoga and Ayurveda is the most ancient, and complete branch of human knowledge derived from Vedas. You don't have enough vision to evaluate them..
And I don't want to argue foolishly without any conclusion.
I take the challenge. I am working on the reported cases, And will come back with valid proof....



tkin said:


> Pranayam, padmasana(I am not sure if its yoga) about 30-40mins per day, from 2006-2008, helped me with my health, decreased some weight(also stopped eating junk food), got rid of the fatty liver, also I felt really fresh everyday, but then pancreatitis struck me in 2008 and I got bed ridden for some time, after that college started so didn't find time to do yoga any more, but I believe yoga is very good for our body, I tested it and I can verify, my dust allergy also stopped happening as often as it was a few years back, yoga definitely helped me there, it also cured my father's long term gastritis problem and cured his ulcer as well, which couldn't be cured with medicine, I admit to all of these but not the yoga curing cancer or aids part.



Padmasana? Is that pranayaman.
Brother, I am talking about Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati.. That's pranayama 
But anyway, I good you got benefited... I am glad at least you believe it helps... 

Doing one Asana or Pranayama will only help a certain problem.
It's a complete sequence of Asanas or Pranayama that will help to cure any disease...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Haha I get what you mean by "other problems".And no,it doesn't cause grey hair
> 
> Carry on with the topic.





I know that doesn't cause grey hair... 

One offtopic thing..
I play bansuri, and that too helped me a lot in health problems, after all it is a form of pranayama, too  
because of the continuous blowing (for 30 seconds at least), and the magic of Hindustani Music, my life is much more beautiful than before...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 11, 2011)

Going by some of the above posts, since I don't do yoga and still sit on the PC for 7 hrs and don't eat properly (I literally survive on bread and maggi), I should either be dead already, or I am a God 

In any case, here I am, with a full head of jet black hair and 6kg overweight to boot


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

Yoga can cure cancer? Well according to modern practices if a drug has to be realeased int o the market 15-20years of research is done on it with animal experiments and closed human trials. This is a tedious and long process. The value of human life cannot be compared and hence such strict vigilance is kept.

However Yoga doesn't come in the threupatic domain. It is more to improve ones health than to cure diseases. Simply put a person doing yoga is more likely going to be healthy than one who is not. Since the non-infective diseases have a complex aetiology (causes) it is still too naive to say that yoga does/does not help cancer. But it would be safe to say that under the present results and scenarios, misguiding people that yoga can cure cancer and aids is a gross misinformation and negligence on ones part. 

Like I said a single case, let alone a hundred are by far too few to give any credibility to the made claims.

And cancer is of many types and is a very grave disease unlike others. I am awaiting a through research on this topic before any hasty conclusions are made.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Pranayam, padmasana(I am not sure if its yoga) about 30-40mins per day, from 2006-2008, helped me with my health, decreased some weight(also stopped eating junk food), got rid of the fatty liver, also I felt really fresh everyday, but then pancreatitis struck me in 2008 and I got bed ridden for some time, after that college started so didn't find time to do yoga any more, but I believe yoga is very good for our body, I tested it and I can verify, my dust allergy also stopped happening as often as it was a few years back, yoga definitely helped me there, it also cured my father's long term gastritis problem and cured his ulcer as well, which couldn't be cured with medicine, I admit to all of these but not the yoga curing cancer or aids part.
> 
> I am sure yoga has effects on out immunity system so it can prevent the occurrence of cancer(environmental factors) or cure us from allergies, migraines(helped my friend), ulcers, but once cancer develops in someone it can't be cured simply by yoga.
> 
> I challenge this, someone inject baba ramdev with a vial of hiv virus, and then lets see if he can fight it off with yoga(also keep him under supervision for the first few weeks cause its possible to get rid of the virus within 48hrs or so after it enters your body afaik with some special treatment)





Sarath said:


> Yoga can cure cancer? Well according to modern practices if a drug has to be realeased int o the market 15-20years of research is done on it with animal experiments and closed human trials. This is a tedious and long process. The value of human life cannot be compared and hence such strict vigilance is kept.
> 
> However Yoga doesn't come in the threupatic domain. It is more to improve ones health than to cure diseases. Simply put a person doing yoga is more likely going to be healthy than one who is not. Since the non-infective diseases have a complex aetiology (causes) it is still too naive to say that yoga does/does not help cancer. But it would be safe to say that under the present results and scenarios, misguiding people that yoga can cure cancer and aids is a gross misinformation and negligence on ones part.
> 
> ...



Ok guys. both of you have put some valid points to the discussion here.

And @OP 

The fellow (ramdev) didn't re-invent the wheel. Yoga is very old. I have studied in a school where we were made to do YOGA on saturdays. Vivekananda Kendra (Kanyakumari) is one such institution which conducts Yoga Class for FREE for all, in Bangalore and other parts of the country.

So, to sum it up. 
Yoga is good to improve ones lifestyle and health and it also helps PREVENT diseases but it cannot cure diseases like CANCER.

And to be precise that baba is really a fake. Look at his bank balance.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 11, 2011)

So many experts here on cancer and it's treatment, never knew hehehe now that I took a mandatory cheapshot at your intellectual levels and satisfied my ego let me come to the topic 

'The Emperor of all Maladies' is a good book on cancer, please read before generalising all forms of cancer with half-truths and incomplete explanation from wikis. the book also documents to a certain extant all the drama of finding the cure. All cancer cases are not same and so are the terminal patients and patients at the beginning stage.

The cancer cure and research is a trillion dollar industry. The quantum of funds that goes into it pales everything else even AIDS research. through donations and government grants. There are several allegations into this and many investigations are also going on the research methods and suppression of grave side effects of chemotherapy. In many cases chemotherapy itself has resulted in much complex situations than the original cancer itself. So cancer research is not a holy grail for a cancer cure and many alternative treatments also exist apart from ayurveda and yoga, which are systematically supressed just like the way how the oil establishment silences and derails alternative energy research. Pharma sector profits too much from chemotherapy and cancer research and will not let it's cash cow be exposed by anyone. Sorry if you think they are angels with top priority on health of people. These are not just conspiracy theories, there are more than what meets the eye.



> "Everyone should know that most cancer research is largely a fraud and that the major cancer research organisations are derelict in their duties to the people who support them." - Linus Pauling PhD (Two-time Nobel Prize winner).


 Cancer Research - A Super Fraud?

Can we trust the cancer research industry? - The Johns Hopkins News-Letter

Yogasanas, Pranayama, Ayurvedic treatment with a holistic lifestyle are doing wonders for patients world over. A terminally ill cancer patient may not have a chance but to generalise that cancer cannot be treated and cured is just mis-information.

'Yoga As Medicine: The Yogic Prescription For Health And Healing' by Timothy McCall M.D - this is one of the best books written by a western medical practicioner that deals with yoga as a cure for many diseases including the behemoths. Many Ayurvedic drugs have been patented as anti-cancerous and are in market. Dabur, Indian Ayurvedic giant has been selling patented Taxol (Paclitaxel) equivalents from Himalayan herb extracts. Ayurvedic complexes including Receptol have been registered as AIDS remedies.

Just because the OP is not articulate enough or elegant in his replies, you cannot call him 'ramdev fanatic' etc., these potshots are unwarranted. I wonder why there is no uproar when Rhonda Bryne of 'The Secret' fame claims a lot of cured cancer cases (simply by having a 100% cheerful lifestyle, positive affirmations and abandoning chemotherapy altogether) but even chota motas raise voice against yoga gurus like Ramdev when they claim of such results with more proven methods of Yoga and Ayurveda ? Let us be just. There are several vested interests involved in sabotaging anything indigenious which challenges the MNC establishment induced consumption.


Its a good development that we are now much aware of our past knowledge and are giving importance to the same (New project to reconstruct original wording of text from seminal Ayurvedic work, DRDO includes yoga as part of study). These should be encouraged and studied with modern scientific methods. Being totally sceptical and rubbishing them without any enquiry will be a loss to us only. 

In the end, we have to remember that our body is the best pharmacy in the world, there are no equivalents to the methods it uses or the chemicals compounds it prepares (anti-bodies) to fight intruders and cure diseases. drugs mainly augment and supplement these processes of our body. even the common cold is mysterious to the medical industry.





Tech&ME said:


> [...] And to be precise that baba is really a fake. Look at his bank balance.



since when we all turned communists ? so having a bank balance is evil ?  and please substantiate your statement by giving us info about the invisible account of Ramdev.

hope you know there are entities called Trusts, there are trustees, we have laws governing those trusts and periodic auditing being done or are you one of those breed of Homo Ignoramus 



_


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 11, 2011)

that was really nice DigitalDude.
People in this forum (and generally otherwise) have serious difficulty in accepting facts which they have not come across personally OR it is stated by any western media/person.

A very distant relative of mine fought throat cancer with the help of yoga and increased his age. I heard he couldn't speak or open his mouth more than half an inch and doctors had given him a timeline of 5-6 months before he would eventually succumb to it but he survived and it has been around 4 years. Although he used to go to treatment centers and took medicines too but he attributes it to yoga the most.




AcceleratorX said:


> Going by some of the above posts, since I don't do yoga and still sit on the PC for 7 hrs and don't eat properly (I literally survive on bread and maggi), I should either be dead already, or I am a God
> 
> In any case, here I am, with a full head of jet black hair and 6kg overweight to boot



Bro, you are young now so brag as much as you can but this unhealthy lifestyle will eventually catch up with you. How do I know? Because I used to do same until recently I had spondylitis attack. I just did 5 different yogasan for a week half an hour daily (and continuing) and got great relief. I am not being sarcastic or wishing you any bad, just trying to give you a heads up.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 11, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> So many experts here on cancer and it's treatment, never knew hehehe now that I took a mandatory cheapshot at your intellectual levels and satisfied my ego let me come to the topic
> 
> 'The Emperor of all Maladies' is a good book on cancer, please read before generalising all forms of cancer with half-truths and incomplete explanation from wikis. the book also documents to a certain extant all the drama of finding the cure. All cancer cases are not same and so are the terminal patients and patients at the beginning stage.
> 
> ...



Ohh! Man you took the pain of talking so much!!!

Well to reply to the questions raised by you, Let's start:



> Ayurvedic complexes including Receptol have been registered as AIDS remedies



Ok you look like a DOCTOR to me!! 
I am not a _Doctor_ , so don't know how effective 'Receptol' is, and if at all that is allowed by the Indian Government as MEDICINE against HIV/AIDS!

Let's come to Ramdev Baba for this discussion :



> since when we all turned communists ? so having a bank balance is evil ?  and please substantiate your statement by giving us info about the invisible account of Ramdev.
> 
> hope you know there are entities called *Trusts*, there are trustees, we have laws governing those trusts and periodic auditing being done or are you one of those breed of Homo Ignoramus



No! Having a bank balance in NO evil. But,

1. To have huge amounts of unaccounted money is..... his right hand person "Acharya Balkrishna" holds all the business of Ramdev, his account is not up-to-date with the donations and other funds received on behalf of Baba Ramdev.

2. *TRUST*: It is very easy to say that Baba Ramdev runs a *TRUST* but do you know there are many kinds of TRUSTs in INDIA. (to clarify, Educational Trust, Mandir Trust, etc and all this have different rules and regulations)

3. A Trust is not entitled to take whatever it wants as DONATIONS.  That fellow way seen taking donations from his followers at the Ramlila maiden that day. It is not the correct and lawful way of taking donations.

4. Regarding *CANCER*: Let him proof that in writing and let the world
 recognize it as a CURE for such diseases first .


----------



## Neuron (Jul 11, 2011)

Both Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati Pranayam are some kind of breathing exercises.How on earth are they supposed to cure cancer??


----------



## baccilus (Jul 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not possible, cancer is not a disease, its caused by mutation of genes in cells, specially the genes that are responsible for controlling the growth and multiplication of cells, yoga cannot undo this mutation, since cancer affected cells are cells from your own body and not foreign objects your bodies immunity will not fight against it normally, so it(tumors) grow unchecked, scientists are trying to modify our immunity system so they can isolate cancer cells and attack them only, which had proved to be unsuccessful so far, I believe in yoga(not like ramdev invented it, its been in the indian culture like forever) but it will not cure cancer, it will cure gastritis, ulcers(worked for my father, cured his gastric ulcer) etc but can not cure cancer or aids.



Some basics about cancer:
Every cell in the body has a mechanism to check uncontrolled cell division. Cancer cells loose that mechanism due to mutation or even due to some latent viral infections. As soon as a cell turns into a Cancer cell, the markers on it's surface change and it becomes susceptible to body's own immune cells (NK cells). Unfortunately, this mechanisms fails too in case of cancer, or sometimes is just not fast enough.

Can yoga cure cancer?
No idea. I don't think a proper study has been conducted in this regard till now.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 11, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Both Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati Pranayam are some kind of breathing exercises.How on earth are they supposed to cure cancer??


Quality Breathing can rejuvenate your life, particularly your "cells".


----------



## Neuron (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Yes but not *that* far.


----------



## eggman (Jul 11, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Both Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati Pranayam are some kind of breathing exercises.How on earth are they supposed to cure cancer??



Lol. I think you have no idea about the power of breathing. It is probably the most powerful tool human body has to fight against almost any disease, if done correctly..which most of us do wrong as we grow up.Babies do it the right way.



Neuron said:


> ^^Yes but not *that* far.



Yes *that* far..and even more. proper breathing  is very very powerful.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

The human body works in mystical ways. What is important here is not whether yoga has cured that IIT lad but rather the fact that can it be replicated again?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2011)

breathing took out a massive tumour, not just cancer, according to the video
maybe baba ramdev made a bunch of ninja pranic healers stalk the IIT lad without telling anyone


----------



## Neuron (Jul 11, 2011)

eggman said:


> Lol. I think you have no idea about the power of breathing. It is probably the most powerful tool human body has to fight against almost any disease, if done correctly..which most of us do wrong as we grow up.Babies do it the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes *that* far..and even more. proper breathing  is very very powerful.



Are you serious? You think proper breathing can cure cancer ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 11, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Going by some of the above posts, since I don't do yoga and still sit on the PC for 7 hrs and don't eat properly (I literally survive on bread and maggi), I should either be dead already, or I am a God
> 
> In any case, here I am, with a full head of jet black hair and 6kg overweight to boot



lol...same here...except i am slightly (about 1-2 kgs) underweight..


----------



## rishitells (Jul 12, 2011)

eggman said:


> Lol. I think you have no idea about the power of breathing. It is probably the most powerful tool human body has to fight against almost any disease, if done correctly..which most of us do wrong as we grow up.Babies do it the right way.



Totally agree with you brother. Earlier I also had the same mindset that what these breathing exercises can do at all? But I later realized these are much more than breathing exercises. But some people have difficulty accepting it, courtesy of the western impact on their minds. 

I say again, the whole Medical Science, and any western Doctor or Therapist, is not mature enough to tell what power lies in Yoga. They evaluate it on the basis of their limited knowledge about Indian Ayurvedic And Yogic Philosophy. And they don't know that it exists since their ancestors used to live in forests..


----------



## Sarath (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a medical student, we sure do practice modern medicine but that in now way means we undermine other sciences of healing. It is just our opinion that we are able to provide better relief than other forms of medicine. 

Even for me it is out of my bounds to speak about either medicine in practice today or Ayurveda or other such modalilties.

Kindly do not mislead people with information that cannot be verified or spoken out of limited knowledge.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 12, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> So many experts here on cancer and it's treatment, never knew hehehe now that I took a mandatory cheapshot at your intellectual levels and satisfied my ego let me come to the topic
> 
> 'The Emperor of all Maladies' is a good book on cancer, please read before generalising all forms of cancer with half-truths and incomplete explanation from wikis. the book also documents to a certain extant all the drama of finding the cure. All cancer cases are not same and so are the terminal patients and patients at the beginning stage.
> 
> ...



You really make sense brother. Thanks a lot for the information..



Sarath said:


> I am a medical student, we sure do practice modern medicine but that in now way means we undermine other sciences of healing. It is just our opinion that we are able to provide better relief than other forms of medicine.
> 
> Even for me it is out of my bounds to speak about either medicine in practice today or Ayurveda or other such modalilties.
> 
> Kindly do not mislead people with information that cannot be verified or spoken out of limited knowledge.



nothing can be verified out of limited knowledge bro. we have to study anything deeply, before concluding anything about it. As for Yoga and Ayurveda, they are much more vast than Medical Science (At least I think so), because they work on the Body itself first, to use it's heeling power that lies within. and the supplementary medicines are secondary.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2011)

Tell me the yoga to cure common cold, please


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 12, 2011)

^^
nice question, @OP should answer that.


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2011)

^^TBH, I don't take medicines for cold. Usually going to the gym keeps the cold away.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice question bro. The Answer is Anulom-Vilom and Kapalbhati.



> The practice of Kapalabhati Pranayama is useful in clearing the obstruction in the nasal passage. Highly recommended in finding relief from sinus, headache, cold and migraine, this kriya helps in draining the nasal path and cleanses the entire respiratory system by forceful exhalation.
> 
> Read more: Yoga And Common Cold - Pranayama Yoga And Common Cold - Pranayama


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 13, 2011)

@Faun: It is off-topic, but as you have asked you can try anulom-vilom.

It worked for me.


*EDIT:* Please ignore, I overlooked above post


----------



## rishitells (Jul 13, 2011)

Worked for me too bro  especially Kapalbhati ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a BIG sufferer of common cold and yes Kapalabhati  *does * help


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Did that helped you?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 13, 2011)

Nothing can cure commmon cold.

This reminds me of my first week at college.
If you do not treat a patient then the cold will subside spontaneously in 7days but on  medication it subsides in one week.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Nothing can cure commmon cold.
> 
> This reminds me of my first week at college.
> If you do not treat a patient then the cold will subside spontaneously in *7days* but on  medication it subsides in* one week*.



 man, i know you are a medical student but this..... Epic!!! or you meant something else? Guess not...


----------



## rishitells (Jul 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Nothing can cure commmon cold.
> 
> This reminds me of my first week at college.
> If you do not treat a patient then the cold will subside spontaneously in 7days but on  medication it subsides in one week.





anyway.. Medication is good for temporary relief, or even cure, but I never ever take medicines. Could u believe it? I don't believe in external medicines (except Ayurvedic, because they are provided by Nature). 

Since the time I started doing Pranayam, I never got cold or something. Pranayam can not only cure common cold, but if you do it regularly, you will never ever get any disease, leave common cold alone. At least my experience is the same.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Dude, i am getting crazy with these terms . Please guys stick to the topic, now it's like what you'll do to cure cold? etc.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 13, 2011)

That's what lies in Yogic philosophy. Yoga and Ayurveda insists on "Aarogya". That is, no one should have any disease in his lifetime. It works on that first, to prevent diseases. And if someone gets a disease, there is a cure, and that treatment works To remove that disease from the body, permanently. Plus, it ensures the cured person remains healthy always.

And what the Doctors and Hospitals are doing today? Honestly I am telling you.. They want the patient to remain unhealthy, so he comes again and again, take ultra expensive tests, and their (doctors') pockets remain full. The rural people are even more exploited by the greedy Doctos..
I do not mean all doctors are like this. In fact, I respect doctors more than anyone...


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> And what the Doctors and Hospitals are doing today? Honestly I am telling you.. They want the patient to remain unhealthy, so he comes again and again, take ultra expensive tests, and their (doctors') pockets remain full. The rural people are even more exploited by the greedy Doctos..
> I do not mean all doctors are like this. In fact, I respect doctors more than anyone...



Not all, but i couldn't agree with you more.

This whole Yoga thing, simply might not work for any disease, this is what my concern is. If it is, then why so many people across the world spend a lot in treatments and getting cured( or may not be)?


----------



## eggman (Jul 13, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Not all, but i couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> This whole Yoga thing, simply might not work for any disease, this is what my concern is. If it is, then why so many people across the world spend a lot in treatments and getting cured( or may not be)?



Because the awareness of Yoga is very low (it's changing now) . And unlike yoga, you don't have to put any effort to fight the disease ..Just take a Pill and done!!
In yoga you will have to dedicate time and energy to nourish your body and soul.


----------



## rishitells (Jul 13, 2011)

eggman said:


> Because the awareness of Yoga is very low (it's changing now) . And unlike yoga, you don't have to put any effort to fight the disease ..Just take a Pill and done!!
> In yoga you will have to dedicate time and energy to nourish your body and soul.



well stated bro...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 17, 2011)

@furious_gamer
please this one time alone some off-topic. don't get too furious ok? 



Tech&ME said:


> Ohh! Man you took the pain of talking so much!!!
> Well to reply to the questions raised by you, Let's start:
> 
> Ok you look like a DOCTOR to me!!
> I am not a _Doctor_ , so don't know how effective 'Receptol' is, and if at all that is allowed by the Indian Government as MEDICINE against HIV/AIDS!



No bro I'm not a Doctor, just a lousy engineer  but I have read books by many doctors and had personal interactions with many as I had 2 major surgeries in my spine. So ppl in the medicine industry and docs please don't form a wrong opinion that I'm discrediting modern medicine, infact I'm alive only bcos of an immediate spine surgery. I'm arguing not to have blind trust on anything, be it modern medicine or ayurveda  ayurveda needs a holistic lifestyle to be effective and as many said in this fast paced lifestyle modern medicine is the natural effect. So there is nothing wrong in taking the best of both the worlds and adapt. only scientific thought is supreme, even DDT was once considered harmless by the medical community.



Tech&ME said:


> Let's come to Ramdev Baba for this discussion :
> 
> No! Having a bank balance in NO evil. But,
> 
> 1. To have huge amounts of unaccounted money is..... his right hand person "Acharya Balkrishna" holds all the business of Ramdev, his account is not up-to-date with the donations and other funds received on behalf of Baba Ramdev.



how can you say unaccounted ? was anything found in an IT raid ? up to date audited results are posted in Pathanjali yogapeeth website. please verify. Also enforcement directorate and cbi are having hawk eyes on all the operations of Ramdev now as he had rubbed shoulders with the high and mighty. do you think they will leave any stone unturned ?



Tech&ME said:


> 2. *TRUST*: It is very easy to say that Baba Ramdev runs a *TRUST* but do you know there are many kinds of TRUSTs in INDIA. (to clarify, Educational Trust, Mandir Trust, etc and all this have different rules and regulations)



yes there are many trusts and NGOs in india but please show me one trust that has it's up to date audited results on their website ? for a start lets begin with RG Foundation Write to Rajiv Gandhi Foundation 

btw around 70% of trusts don't submit their audited results to the govt. but govt. does not take any action bcos of votebank politics and black money circulation. exactly those things that Ramdev raised voiced against. i don't think I have to elaborate on what trusts/ngos they are 



Tech&ME said:


> 3. A Trust is not entitled to take whatever it wants as DONATIONS.  That fellow way seen taking donations from his followers at the Ramlila maiden that day. It is not the correct and lawful way of taking donations.



the donations were taken in the form of cheque in Ramlila maidan and receipt issued and till certain amount donations can be permitted in cash. again I stress can you specify what provision of law that was broken ? your POV is not law 



Tech&ME said:


> 4. Regarding *CANCER*: Let him proof that in writing and let the world
> recognize it as a CURE for such diseases first .



we are not there yet. he is asking that more research needs to be done in traditional medicine as we are having lot of cases of success. how can the world recognise without controlled research ?

btw a tidbit any treatment in ayurveda starts from knowing the type of body (mostly can be determined from birth time, so an ayurvedic also needs to have necessary knowledge of jyotish) of the patient unlike the modern medicine which starts from the symptoms alone first (crude way of expressing, pardon me). along with this there are many fundamental disconnects between ayurveda and modern medicine so I think looking upto the world to acknowledge and recognise our traditional medicine and methods is a wild goose chase. we need to nurture home-grown organisations specifically dealing with traditional/alternative medicine.



_


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 17, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> how can you say unaccounted ? was anything found in an IT raid ? up to date audited results are posted in Pathanjali yogapeeth website. please verify. Also enforcement directorate and cbi are having hawk eyes on all the operations of Ramdev now as he had rubbed shoulders with the high and mighty. do you think they will leave any stone unturned ?



I guess, let's leave this matter to the IT department, time will tell the truth, I don't want to go in the details at this time, its offtopic too.





DigitalDude said:


> yes there are many trusts and NGOs in india but please show me one trust that has it's up to date audited results on their website ? for a start lets begin with RG Foundation Write to Rajiv Gandhi Foundation
> 
> btw around 70% of trusts don't submit their audited results to the govt. but govt. does not take any action bcos of votebank politics and black money circulation. exactly those things that Ramdev raised voiced against. i don't think I have to elaborate on what trusts/ngos they are



Was your ^^ answer relevant to the context of the discussion ?

If we bring Baba Ramdev's Trust into the perview of the about statement by you, see we will start to find him in trouble mate.



DigitalDude said:


> the donations were taken in the form of cheque in Ramlila maidan and receipt issued and till certain amount donations can be permitted in cash. again I stress can you specify what provision of law that was broken ? your POV is not law



Ok fine. 



DigitalDude said:


> we are not there yet. he is asking that more research needs to be done in traditional medicine as we are having lot of cases of success. how can the world recognise without controlled research ?
> 
> btw a tidbit any treatment in ayurveda starts from knowing the type of body (mostly can be determined from birth time, so an ayurvedic also needs to have necessary knowledge of jyotish) of the patient unlike the modern medicine which starts from the symptoms alone first (crude way of expressing, pardon me). along with this there are many fundamental disconnects between ayurveda and modern medicine so I think looking upto the world to acknowledge and recognise our traditional medicine and methods is a wild goose chase. we need to nurture home-grown organisations specifically dealing with traditional/alternative medicine.



Then nurture the home-grown Ramdev Baba's organisations and prove that in writing, what ever needs to be done, they should do it FIRST to prove it in writing that *CANCER* can be *CURED* by *YOGA*!! Forget about rest of the world, let him prove it to every INDIAN in *INDIA* alone.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 18, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Not all, but i couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> This whole Yoga thing, simply might not work for any disease, this is what my concern is. If it is, then why so many people across the world spend a lot in treatments and getting cured( or may not be)?



he is right.
how do you cure cancer? by removing all the affected cells. that is the ONLY solution. one missed cancer cell, and you have a very good chance of it happening all over again.

now tell me, how does yoga help here? does it erect sign posts for the killer t-cells to help them identify the cancer cells? or does it provide satellite imagery?

some people are so wrapped up in their megalomaniac day-dream that ancient india has the one shot magic silver bullet for every damn thing that they forget that its the past that we are talking about, and all those things happend a long time ago when there was not even something as basic as a computer to keep data on (lol)


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 18, 2011)

^^
@*doomgiver*

Don't get frustrated... some people refuse to understand the logic altogether. We call it "*Generation - Gap*"

Also, the members like tkin, etc are actually not against *YOGA*. @OP should understand this. What all we are saying is serious problems like *CANCER* cannot be *CURED* by *YOGA*.  

YOGA *rejuvenates* your body and soul that's it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 18, 2011)

@Tech&ME

thats why i attached a small lol at the end, so that its not taken *too* seriously.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2011)

i cant believe this thread hasnt been locked yet.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2011)

fight club thread in geek lief big deal
pranic healing. pretty good, at least a little more unbelievable than alternate-nostril breathing excercises. discover by western doctor researching eastern healing techniques to better treat his patients. uses electric violet clairvoyant light to clean body and heal individual cells in the body, no less.


----------



## iamharish15 (Jul 19, 2011)

did this really happen> its really nice!


----------

